# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  مساعدة

## ابوحسن التونسي

بسمع تعالت قدرته
السلام عليكم اخوتي
نزّلت  فلم ايراني رائع اطفال السماء الحجم كبير700M
ولكن الملف على شكل DIVX
اريد تحويله على شكل DVD
اي MPG2
كيف
مع الشكر

----------

